# HBO GO - Subtitles



## ustavio (Oct 19, 2013)

Is there any way to activate subtitles in HBO GO? I can do it if I watch something on the web but there doesn't seem to be any way (that I've found) to turn them on with the TiVo version. I seem to recall being able to do it before but perhaps there has been some changes to eliminate the option?

Without subtitles the TiVo app is pretty much useless to me.


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

HBO Go uses the DVR's CC setting. If you turn on CC it'll work in the app.


----------



## ustavio (Oct 19, 2013)

BigJimOutlaw said:


> HBO Go uses the DVR's CC setting. If you turn on CC it'll work in the app.


Well glory be! That worked. Thanks Big Jim!


----------



## NashGuy (May 2, 2015)

This is better than not having CC at all but it's really a poorly implemented solution, IMO. I sometimes use CC when I didn't understand a bit of dialog; I rewind and replay the bit with CC turned on. It appears there's no way to turn CC on and off within the HBO Go app, so I'd have to exit the HBO show I'm watching and the app, turn on CC in the normal TiVo live TV UI, relaunch the HBO Go app, find and resume the show I was watching, rewatch the scene in question, and then repeat the whole process to turn CC back off and then watch the rest of the show. AWESOME!!


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Captions on streaming are maddening. Every service and almost every platform controls them differently. Too bad TiVo can't intercede on the stream and put their controls on them.


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

Stream to a Chromecast via a tablet or smartphone. Easy access to captions on those apps.


----------

